# herbs!



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

According to one of these books herbs that can help bowel ""spasms"" are, camomile,lemon balm, peppermint, valerian (a new one on me)Herbs for constipation..aloa vera,dandelion root,ginger, flaxseed, psyllium,







and goldenseal (sound like a name of a battery..Herbs for diarrhoea..slippery elm, goldenseal..Herbs for bloating.angelica root,aniseed,cardamom,cayenne,chamomile, coriander,dandelion root,fennel,ginger,peppermints,and thyme..


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Jools, when I read the thread topic, Herbs, I got the wrong Idea







I had a flashback to my teenage years.LOLBut on a serious note I hope Volatile reads this one. Maybe some of this would help his C


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i know what you mean brett







its a good job he does not live near me or id bang him on the napper


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Bang him on the napper!! LOL!! Thats a new one on me!!!!! Have to remeber that one! Simon and friends at work are going through all the old cop show phrases when they arrest people now. At the mo they are working their way through the Sweeney!!LisaP.S. Just to reiterate... i LOVE Slippery Elm!!


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

You forgot licorice, you know the real licorice not a concoction of molasses,treacle & sugar.I always remembered buying lengths of licorice root for a penny each from the local tuck shop.This was on the way home from my secondary school in England. I chased up some licorice seeds from a herb farm in Queensland 5 years ago, & now harvest my own licorice roots to chew every winter. Thay last indefinately when dry & you can store them in a jar for use all year round.Licorice is very, very good for the stomach,promotes energy & is slightly laxative. NOT TO BE TAKEN by people with heart problemsthough.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Do any of you folks in U.K remember PONTEFRACT CAKES?? I dont think I spelled it right but they were real licorice & shaped like large buttons.Something tells me they were produced by monks!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i remember it well snake, my nan was english and she used to give me something but i cant remember what they were called.. you are so right about licorice too when i take it it does the trick, but too many pieces gives me the boak


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Just a note, while valerian relaxes people and is good for a restful nights sleep it can actually cause tummy upsets in some (only know this cause I was recently looking at taking a herbal nerve aid thingy that had it in it).


----------

